# What would you charge for a lot like this?



## benz2329 (Jan 16, 2010)

~2" trigger then plowed every additional 2-3". 
~Shovel walks around building (blue line)
~Salt parking lot and walkways. 

Total area to plow and shovel appox. 42,000 sqft

Thanks in advance!:salute:


----------



## JMR (Feb 24, 2003)

benz2329;965013 said:


> ~2" trigger then plowed every additional 2-3".
> ~Shovel walks around building (blue line)
> ~Salt parking lot and walkways.
> 
> ...


1 truck can plow about 42,000 sq ft 2-3" snow in about an hour, open area. Add for obstacles, back dragging, snow placement, etc.. I would guess hourly rate x 1.75 hrs + .5hrs for the walk @ your rate + roughly 1/2 ton salt @ your rate. I know what it would go for in my area.


----------



## benz2329 (Jan 16, 2010)

So how much would u charge In your area?


----------



## JMR (Feb 24, 2003)

1 - 3" snow $385 - $400 plowed, shoveled & salted


----------



## benz2329 (Jan 16, 2010)

Wow I bid about half of that. 100 per acre plus salt.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

How long will it take you to plow that?


----------



## JMR (Feb 24, 2003)

JMHO, but your working to cheap. A few years back we switched all accounts to by the push pricing our plow trucks are grossing over $140 per hour on average. We do better on lighter snow falls 2 - 3". Our biggest lot is about 6 acres of parking lot. No islands, very few curbs, usually only 1/2 dozen cars in the lot when we push it, 12 light poles. 4" snow, walks and salt $2800


----------



## firelwn82 (Feb 14, 2006)

benz2329;965066 said:


> So how much would u charge In your area?


Your extremely low in your price there my friend. I'm assuming that your not insured and are just doing this for fun???? Right or wrong??? Plow and salt should be in the $300 range. This is why we professionals are losing jobs left and right.


----------



## benz2329 (Jan 16, 2010)

firelwn82;965124 said:


> Your extremely low in your price there my friend. I'm assuming that your not insured and are just doing this for fun???? Right or wrong??? Plow and salt should be in the $300 range. This is why we professionals are losing jobs left and right.


It will take me about an hour and 15 minutes to plow, shovel and salt... I thought $180-$200 per push would be fair. I am insured and the I mainly bid for this was to handle there lawn maintenance in the summer. I am usually that doesn't get the job because I bid the highest. A few weeks ago I lost an account because someone else offered to do it $150 for the season. I was charging $40 a push! 3 pushes during one week made me 120 from that account.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

I don't think $200.00 is out of line. Don't use too much salt.


----------



## benz2329 (Jan 16, 2010)

Thanks for making me feel better WIPENSFAN


----------



## firelwn82 (Feb 14, 2006)

benz2329;965236 said:


> Thanks for making me feel better WIPENSFAN


Different areas are different rates. Sorry for making you feel bad.... I'm a little bitter since I just lost a Commercial account I have had for 5 years to some A-HOLE that decided he could do it for NOTHING....


----------



## Buck Bros. (Jan 12, 2010)

benz2329;965066 said:


> So how much would u charge In your area?


 $2349.00 per season provided we lock you in for 3 years . hows that sound ? Can we get a signature tonite ? Offer good until 6 a.m. only


----------



## OutdoorServices (Sep 21, 2009)

Benz2329 I do a lot similar in size and shape we get $220 2" trigger .That includes ice melt and walks .We have been doing this account 13 years and have been forced to lower our bid to keep it ! We started out getting 280 a push plus .55 for salt and $30 for walks.Thanks to all them No Insurance No License No Tax Paying Low Ballers around here.:realmad:


----------



## Matson Snow (Oct 3, 2009)

firelwn82;965124 said:


> Your extremely low in your price there my friend. I'm assuming that your not insured and are just doing this for fun???? Right or wrong??? Plow and salt should be in the $300 range. This is why we professionals are losing jobs left and right.


Amen to that....Get Legal..Charge the proper price for the job..Too many Billyboobs out there killing the price structure for the rest of us....


----------



## Matson Snow (Oct 3, 2009)

benz2329;965066 said:


> So how much would u charge In your area?


You have to sit down and fiqure out your costs...How much per hour do you want to make with the truck..How much are your salt costs...Do you have insurance..If not..Don't bother bidding this..A guy from Deerlick Iowa cannot give you a price on plowing in your area...Talk to some local contractors..Get a feel for the priceing in your area..Price the job right..Lowballing gets you nowhere but out of Business...


----------



## JMR (Feb 24, 2003)

Matson Snow;966063 said:


> You have to sit down and fiqure out your costs...How much per hour do you want to make with the truck..How much are your salt costs...Do you have insurance..If not..Don't bother bidding this..A guy from Deerlick Iowa cannot give you a price on plowing in your area...Talk to some local contractors..Get a feel for the priceing in your area..Price the job right..Lowballing gets you nowhere but out of Business...


This is exactly why I originally said it would take 1.75 hours to plow x your rate plus .5 ton of salt @ your rate plus .5 hr for the walk @ your rate. Prices are subject to your specific area and its going rates. That is why I was skepital to post my price and only gave times. The price I gave would be the rate for a legit contractor in my area and I have no problem getting contracts in my area at my price.


----------



## benz2329 (Jan 16, 2010)

I appreciate everyones help!


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

JMR;965083 said:


> 1 - 3" snow $385 - $400 plowed, shoveled & salted


That sounds like a pretty good rate for that lot. Probably would have to be around $350 total here.


----------

